# How to search for good anti aging clinics?



## byrd9790 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ive been o hrt for a cpl years.  My Pcp has left for a new job.  The dr that replaced mine sent me to several specialist and none of them want to do for me what my old dr had done (test injections).  They all want to put me back on the gels that didn't work in the past and are not working now, test is at 168 at 37yrs old.  So I have decided to go with a Anti aging clinic.  I have seen one on here that seems popular for hrt but no luck contacting them.  So I want to see what kind of advise on picking a clinic I can get, are there different types, and how to search for them in my area, and how to avoid the bad ones.

Im a sigle dad and full time student and since my test has dropped back down again Im not the dad or the student I need to be.  Its nice to have the physical boost from the test, but none of that compares to the mental and emotional boost it gives me so I can return to being the person I should be and was.


----------



## DF (Jun 26, 2013)

First read thru this post if you have not already.


----------



## byrd9790 (Jun 26, 2013)

I sure did it was my 1st path,  I agree with the endo part being ezr.  I also taked to a lot of buddies and dr offices in my area and they all seam to have the same issue here.  We don't have a big medical network here and its the only one so no matter what I end up going thru the the small list of specialist avalible to me.  We also seem to be really traditional in my area. I have been to a lot of dr in the last year trying to get this fixed. I just got a script for androderm which I have been on b4 and it tears me up, leaves big burn looking patches on me, and doesn't boost my test up to anything near norm.  The only thing that has worked was the injections and the pellets under my skin.  I cant find one that will give injections. It feel like they all get kickback from the drug company to push there cream or gel.   I would go with the pellets under the skin but it cost a lot for the procedure to place them.  So I think I would just rather go to some place that specializes and has experience in it, and can help and recommend services to help me.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 27, 2013)

OK, I'll cut you some slack.  Follow the link, pop in your zip code, and a list will pull up...

http://www.lef.org/Health-Wellness/InnovativeDoctors/?source=search&key=doctor list


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2013)

we dont have sources here, but id find one and just do you own TRT.  get bloods done every 8wks and keep an eye on things.  than its in your own hands.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 28, 2013)

Do a Google search, do your research, and talk to the clinics. This is someone you are going to be in a long term relationship with so its important that you find someone you can relate to and feel comfortable with. In my experience, their services and prices are all very similar but I seemed to click with some more than others and preferred some styles over others...more of a personal choice thing.    None of us on this board know your preferences and needs better than you do. This is a decision you should take ownership of.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 28, 2013)

Another awesome way ksman from tnation told me about years ago is thru google earth, simply type in compounding pharmacies and call a few, ask what doctors they recommend for trt/hrt and call them and do a small telephone interview a see what they know and what they prescribe abd if insurance will cover any of it!

Thats if Romans way thru lef doesnt work!


----------

